# anyone care to comment?...



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2006)

this is an ebay link. i put it in this section as, well, collecting is a pest problem with people as the pests....

click me, if you dare....


----------



## lienluu (Nov 19, 2006)

That is _Paph thaianum_, described in the last Orchid Review (or maybe the issue before).

A friend of mine was in Thailand recently and said they are available all over the place in the outdoor markets there....


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2006)

really?...
(1 quick google later...) hmmm.. guess so...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2006)

lienluu said:


> That is _Paph thaianum_, described in the last Orchid Review (or maybe the issue before).
> 
> A friend of mine was in Thailand recently and said they are available all over the place in the outdoor markets there....


So, how long before it will be all over the markets here?????


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2006)

how fast have the cites authorities been with the other new ones?...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> how fast have the cites authorities been with the other new ones?...


I guess that's the answer, huh!


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> So, how long before it will be all over the markets here?????



Well, they're already up on ebay...


----------



## bwester (Nov 19, 2006)

hmm.... tempting.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2006)

Sometimes, I think we need to give some people at CITES a bat massage, NYC style.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2006)

i've got a pillowcase full of doorknobs. would that work?


----------



## Marco (Nov 20, 2006)

anyone ever play peg? well thats what my coworker calls it. we called it asses up...it was great...i say we play with the vendor and strategically make the ball go to him everytime so we can get him up on the wall :evil:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 20, 2006)

I still find it funny how sternly orchids are enforced when there are many corals on eBay that are just as illegal as kovachii. Many coral people don't realize how illegal they are because they are so common in the hobby and there are no public accounts of peoples houses being raided like there are in the orchid literature. Oddly, proclaiming a coral came from restricted waters is bragging rights on the coral forums and seller's websites.

Oh well...I guess if I wrote a book titled _Coral Fever_ things might change...but why would I want that??

Jon


----------



## gonewild (Nov 20, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Oh well...I guess if I wrote a book titled _Coral Fever_ things might change...but why would I want that??
> 
> Jon



That's easy to answer.... So you will no longer be able to get pretty coral for your tank.


----------



## Sangii (Nov 24, 2006)

anybody thinks like me that the petals and dorsal edges on the picture of the flower in the link were cut to make the shape more round ? I have actually seen that done to some niveums in Thailand....weird!!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 24, 2006)

That could certainly be the reason for the damaged edges I suppose. 
I'm sure the winner will be interested in the true flower should it bloom again.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually, coming from Thailand may speed things up. There have always been CITES problems with Vietnam, which is why their new paphs are still illegal. But Thailand is a major orchid exporting country. Probably the first documented flasks will be legally exportable to the US...divisions even...(of course, it could be even faster if it is labelled "niveum" ...which I am inclined to think it is at first glance...When a country is a major exporter, and a CITES signatory, things go faster...look at Peru....it was relatively fast before kovachii appeared legally....Take care, Eric


----------



## Wogga (Dec 20, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Sometimes, I think we need to give some people at CITES a bat massage, NYC style.



Ill bring my tubesock full of quarters...


----------

